# Cat drools when she does the "massaging" thing?



## AmandaShay (Aug 16, 2011)

My Torti girl Luna does that massaging thing when she gets in a lap, and she does it until she starts drooling. Has anybody ever dealt with this? She dont do it any other time just when she does the massaging thing and when you put her off your lap she cleans up her chin and she doesnt drool anymore.


----------



## aBeautifulLie94 (Jul 4, 2010)

Grace does the same, when she's really happy (purring, having her belly rubbed etc) she will start drooling too. I don't know why or what causes them to do this, but there isn't anything wrong with her so I just keep a box of tissues nearby :lol:


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

I think the "massage thing" you are talking about is kneading (or "bread dough making"), right? Some cats knead when they are very comfortable and happy, and some cats drool under the same circumstance. So it is not uncommon for a cat to drool while kneading  My cat Metoo is a big kneader, and she drools a lot, making her chin all wet and leaving a big saliva stain on my cloth. There is a post about happiness drool. You will find lots of droolers there 

http://www.catforum.com/forum/38-health-nutrition/150941-happiness-drool.html


----------



## littleminnie (Nov 9, 2011)

My 11 year old cat Snowy drools when she plays with her white fuzzy mouse toy. I pick it up sometimes and it is really wet!


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

Very happy to see this post!
I just picked up a new foster and noticed he drooled a lot when he is really happy (rolling on cat nip toy, belly rubs, etc)
I am glad to see this is not a bad thing!


----------



## heavyharmonies (Jul 20, 2009)

Your cat is an "emotional drooler", like my Tweetie.

The shelter I adopted him from thought he might have dental problems, but no, he just drools nonstop when he's very happy. It's messy, but it is perfectly normal behavior.


----------



## AmandaShay (Aug 16, 2011)

Okay thank goodness, lol im glad shes a happy girl but its a bit gross lol


----------



## Tutubean (Jun 11, 2012)

Tutu drools when she's SUPER excited...

Being brushed, mainly, but also when I give HER a back massage (she has a bad back), or when we're just giving each other a massive purr-infested-snuggle.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

In that context I'd say she's happy and content. MowMOw does it as well. It's very...moist to be around him when he's like that.


----------



## heavyharmonies (Jul 20, 2009)

Yep. My Tweetie has been taking his drooling to a new level as he's entering his seniorhood (will turn 10 later this year). I don't even have to pet him. If I walk past him or look at him in the eyes, he'll meow loudly at me, then immediately scrunch his eyes tightly shut, start purring loudly, and drooling. This loud purring will go on ad nauseum.

If I actually stop to pet him (as I inevitably HAVE to), he'll reach out with his paws and "grab" my arm, pulling it close so he can wrap himself around it as his "blanky", and will start nuzzling and licking my arm, all the while cooing and crooning with his eyes tightly shut... and drooling.

Silly cat.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Azalia is my major drooler. She is also very affectionate so it doesn't take much to get her going. Egypt also drools at night when she gets really into 'making biscuits'


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

My Alkee is a big drooler.....she especially likes to do it all over the keyboard while she's purring....yuck!


----------

